# So What did you all get for Christmas? Give us a look



## jonajon91 (Dec 25, 2015)

Well Ill be damned if Christmas didn't deliver this year!







So what was in your stocking this year.


----------



## ghost_of_karelia (Dec 25, 2015)

Vinyl player, plus Zipper Down by Eagles of Death Metal and Moonsorrow's Suden Uni. I am so happy right now.


----------



## CaptainD00M (Dec 25, 2015)

This is an actual reenactment of my Christmas:


----------



## setsuna7 (Dec 25, 2015)

I got this.

















It's a Hyosung GT650R. L Twin.


----------



## MFB (Dec 25, 2015)

Socks
Gloves
Lightweight jacket
LL Bean boots
Wallet
Citizen WR100 watch
A Nerf pistol (my step brother and sister got one as well so the house has been chaos)
Bath accessories (shaving cream, razor etc)

I only asked for the boots but most of it was extra little stuff so I'm glad they didn't go crazy for stuff. I've come to hate asking for anything more than one nice thing because they refuse to get me nothing.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Dec 25, 2015)

This lovely watch.





Isn't it beautiful?


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Dec 25, 2015)

*cue Nathan Explosion*


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Dec 25, 2015)

couple cool flashlights
a French curve
couple of Fender nostalgia tin signs
couple of Jeep nostalgia tin signs
some tools that I don't need
some guitar picks that I wont use

In her defense- I told my fiance a few moths ago that we needed to scale back our Christmas spending this year so she did good keeping things in check. Plus... I'm hard to buy for b/c I'm majorly OCD about stuff and because I usually buy what I need throughout the year rather than putting it on a wish list. 

What did I give for my fiance this year?

a horrid "Meowy Christmas" t-shirt
a nice sweater that she had wanted
a watch with an extra leather band
a caramel coffee candle
a super comfy soft blanket
a bunch of little owl stickers ( we like owls lol)
a couple of those trendy "coloring books" for adults
a set of Prismacolors ( since I can't seem to find Spectracolors anymore) 
a red guitar pick that I carved to look like a heart

* ... and 3 unique gifts for her that brought on the water-works: * 

* Last week I cut off the bottom part of our Christmas tree and sanded the piece nice and smooth and wood-burned our initials intertwined together along with "Christmas 2015" on it. Wrapped it up and gave it to her as a symbolic gift of this years Christmas together. 

* I found a double-pecan nut earlier this year in the yard. I went ahead and left it as it was but cleaned it real well and sprayed it with a few coats of polyurethane to give it a protective gloss finish. I told her that it was symbolic of our relationship because we were "two nuts that had stuck together throughout winds of change and adversity". 

* A tire gauge for her car. This was the one that REALLY did it. Because- I had carefully opened it up with a razor-blade ( so that you couldn't tell it had been opened, then I removed it and engraved *"Property of"... her first name with MY last name*. Then I completely sealed it back up and wrapped it. She freaked out when she opened it and realized that this was not just your average every-day tire gauge lol. 

Pics of these 3 gifts together-


----------



## CaptainD00M (Dec 25, 2015)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> *cue Nathan Explosion*



At least you and I got the blackest gift ever


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Dec 25, 2015)

BucketheadRules said:


> This lovely watch.
> 
> Isn't it beautiful?



Bad ass and it looks easy to quickly read. I hate watches that are cluttered or not laid out well. That one looks stylish as well as simplistic. Win.


----------



## Seybsnilksz (Dec 25, 2015)

High Plains Drifter said:


> * ... that brought on the water-works: *



Wh... wh... ...


----------



## Edika (Dec 25, 2015)

My wife got me a Brown electric toothbrush which in first sight is practical but since I am quite dilligent with my dental routine it'll be something new to try out.
I also received a complete volume of the Sherlock Holmes novels that has a hard cover and a nice old time feel to it. It's been a while since I received a book as a present and I had forgotten the joy of it.

As my wife is not working she can't really afford to buy me something on the gear/guitar department and she has no idea what to buy me anyway. She has been quite understanding this year with my gear spending and she did give me last year my daughter which is the best present she could ever give me. There's nothing else she can get me that can top that. Maybe a brother or sister for her in the future.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Dec 25, 2015)

I got a pair of what are possibly the most comfortable pants on earth and a massive box of artisanal black licorice.

I'm pretty sure my parents are going to tell me to forget about the money they lent me when I went to LA and ended up at a clinic/needing meds cuz of a nasty infection (thanks privatized healthcare). I might buy a PS4 with that money then.


----------



## Xaios (Dec 25, 2015)

High Plains Drifter said:


> couple cool flashlights



Ohh? The flashaholic in me says "do tell."


----------



## BlackMastodon (Dec 25, 2015)

High Plains Drifter said:


> * ... and 3 unique gifts for her that brought on the water-works: *
> 
> * Last week I cut off the bottom part of our Christmas tree and sanded the piece nice and smooth and wood-burned our initials intertwined together along with "Christmas 2015" on it. Wrapped it up and gave it to her as a symbolic gift of this years Christmas together.
> 
> ...


So much d'awwwww from this post. 

I got:
Cash
A fuzzy blanket (which is too small for my bed so my mom will exchange it for a bigger one)
Scratch tickets ($6 more, wooo!)
2 Gruv Gear Fret Wraps
Ike Amiibo
A t-shirt
JBL Flip-3 bluetooth speaker which sounds surprisingly great, this will see lots of use
An awesome Joker (Arkham version, which is probably my favourite one) wall scroll


----------



## chaneisa (Dec 25, 2015)

A got a bunch of cool clothes themed after my favorite stuff (superheroes, fallout, mass effect), a mass effect N7 leather jacket, a fallout vault boy pop, a little guitar amp speaker for my phone, and the borderlands handsome jack collection.

My girlfriend came over and gave me my gifts, which turned out to be a $50 Damascus knife and an RG7421 which had a 3 year warranty on it, and a few packs of picks. Had 0 clue she was planning on spending so much on me, but she did. I got her some Link figures for her display shelves since she's a huge Zelda fan.


----------



## TheStig1214 (Dec 25, 2015)

I got a lot of clothes (which I asked for). Flannels, jeans, socks, undershirts. But most importantly I was able to scratch up enough dough between presents and an unexpectedly large Christmas bonus to order wheels, tires, and lowering springs for my car. Placed my order with Tire Rack today.

EDIT: How could I forget, I also got a girlfriend!


----------



## redstone (Dec 25, 2015)




----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Dec 25, 2015)

I would take a picture but I think you all know what money looks like


----------



## jonajon91 (Dec 25, 2015)

Xaios said:


> Ohh? The flashaholic in me says "do tell."



Ooh I'd pick a new name for that buddy.


----------



## Xaios (Dec 25, 2015)

redstone said:


>



These things make your head feel entirely too good.

And I mean the head on your shoulders.



jonajon91 said:


> Ooh I'd pick a new name for that buddy.



I know what you mean. Wish I could, but it's been around for a long time now.


----------



## redstone (Dec 25, 2015)

^yup!! I can't stop


----------



## ramses (Dec 25, 2015)

Here you go: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/st...-ngd-suhr-modern-w-buckeye-burl-cocobolo.html

Santa is amazing.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Dec 25, 2015)

CaptainD00M said:


> At least you and I got the blackest gift ever



Joining the awesome club for 4th year in a row.
Going straight for the 5th


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Dec 25, 2015)

From my g'friend:

Samsung Android Smartphone
Adidas Trainers
Aftershave
2 X Tour De France Books
Remington Electric Razor

+++ A £200 cash donation towards my next Daemoness build. 

From my G'friend's brothers:

Tour De France DVD Boxset and a bottle of Champagne.


----------



## pastanator (Dec 25, 2015)

got a Brendon smalls galaktikon hoodie and 75 dollars cash. Probably gonna grab a cheap interface so I can get some better recorded bass tones than I can from my POD HD300


----------



## asher (Dec 25, 2015)

The hoodie in the box, too.

And there will be some grandparent money, too...


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Dec 25, 2015)

Xaios said:


> Ohh? The flashaholic in me says "do tell."



Fortunately I wasn't expecting a Fenix or a G700 or a Surefire, so I wasn't disappointed lol. Just a couple cheapy lights... looks like she probably got 'em at W-mart or Academy... dunno. 

Don't feel bad... I'm a flashaholic too lol.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Dec 25, 2015)

Oh and I got two McFly CDs I'd asked for... my love for this band knows no bounds.



I hadn't heard that one before, it's absolutely awesome!

Really good little solo at 2:08 too.


----------



## lemeker (Dec 25, 2015)

Got some cash to go towards pipes and a lowering kit for the Harley. Even that was more than I wanted. For the first time, there wasn't anything that I wanted. I actually have everything I want or need really.


----------



## A-Branger (Dec 25, 2015)

I got some cash from my parents, and with that plus mine I finally got enough for the bass Ive been GASing for a long time. Problem is that NAMM is pretty close and I dont want to rush to the store yet as I know if I do then there would be a new prettier color/model at NAMM

before I was fine waiting to get the money for it, now the torture is even more as I got the money but have to wait a month before going for it


----------



## kevdes93 (Dec 25, 2015)

Got some socks, boxers and a good chunk of cash for the gear fund. Ready to see what Namm brings!


----------



## Church2224 (Dec 25, 2015)

Fallout 4 
Halo 5 
Call of Duty Black Ops 3 
The ESP 40th Aniversary Banner 
Some T shirts and Hats 
Two Die Cast models of Walker and Exmark Lawn Mowers
And a nice case of beer.


----------



## AndruwX (Dec 25, 2015)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> *cue Nathan Explosion*



This. Pretty much.


----------



## Don Vito (Dec 25, 2015)

Church2224 said:


> Two Die Cast models of Walker and Exmark Lawn Mowers
> And a nice case of beer.


Hank Hill?


----------



## JD27 (Dec 25, 2015)

My family got me an entire set of stainless steel cookware, so I can make myself tasty meals in style, so that was pretty awesome.

Then I had too much to drink on Christmas Eve and ended up browsing Reverb in a stupor and this happened. 







Then I said, "Oh no Santa Wallet, I ain't done with you yet!" and this happened.


----------



## HoneyNut (Dec 26, 2015)

Just finished setting it up with the locking studs. Really like this orange.


----------



## tacotiklah (Dec 26, 2015)

What did I get for Christmas?









Drunk. I got drunk.


----------



## downburst82 (Dec 26, 2015)

Dr Scientist Heisenberg 












Actually got it as an early present a few weeks ago from my wife, its freaking awesome!

I've been meaning to do a NPD but I've been crazy busy over the holidays.

I also got a really awesome guitar book, lots of nyxl strings, the most comfortable winter socks I've ever worn and lots of other cool stuff


----------



## tacotiklah (Dec 26, 2015)

^ "Djesse, it's time to thall..."


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Dec 26, 2015)

asher said:


> The hoodie in the box, too.
> 
> And there will be some grandparent money, too...



So cool to see people reading real paper books. 
(Not sarcastic)


----------



## HoneyNut (Dec 26, 2015)

Patience here will pay off well I think. It's just a matter of a month or two! 



A-Branger said:


> I got some cash from my parents, and with that plus mine I finally got enough for the bass Ive been GASing for a long time. Problem is that NAMM is pretty close and I dont want to rush to the store yet as I know if I do then there would be a new prettier color/model at NAMM
> 
> before I was fine waiting to get the money for it, now the torture is even more as I got the money but have to wait a month before going for it


----------



## Eliguy666 (Dec 26, 2015)

Computer stuff galore!
AMD FX 8350 processor
ASUS M5A99FX PRO R2.0 motherboard
A mysterious 2TB hard drive from the garage
Nvidia GTX 750 TI GPU
8 gigs of DDR4 ram
Every Bioshock game
Every Thief game
Dark Souls 2: Scholar of the First Sin
Just Cause 3 (well, a friend got it and we have Steam family sharing)
Every Quake game


----------



## Edika (Dec 26, 2015)

I tried one of these once and the tickling sensation was so intense it freaked me out. I just couldn't stand it. I can understand the appeal but it's sensory overload for me.



redstone said:


>



As a Neil Gaiman fan and the Sandman fan I give four thumbs up. I've read all chapters from a friend and have two volumes but not the complete series. Something to write of my list for 2016 maybe .



asher said:


> The hoodie in the box, too.
> 
> And there will be some grandparent money, too...


----------



## A-Branger (Dec 27, 2015)

Jeesan said:


> Patience here will pay off well I think. It's just a matter of a month or two!




I know and I hope you are right lol. Knowing my luck and Ibanez bass history, nothing "new" to my taste is going to be released. But again I bet you If I get it tomorrow, then Ibanez would come up with the most prettiest bass I ahve been dreaming for the past 5 years lol

I just hope the bass would still be standing at the store by then. Im trying to avoid to go there to not trow my wallet at it


----------



## asher (Dec 27, 2015)

Overtures is actually new (and I didn't know about it), so I'm excited. I've also got the Dream Hunters and Death: The High Cost of Living (yes, it's her spinoff) that I need to read.

I've also heard good things about Lucifer, which spins off from Season of Mist.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Dec 28, 2015)

Mostly stuff to get my HSV back into working order (new battery, new AC condenser and assorted belts), the obligatory Fallout 4 and this as a leftfield surprise.

W20 Cookbook - Onyx Path Publishing | Werewolf: The Apocalypse | Werewolf 20 | Werewolf 20th Anniversary | DriveThruRPG.com






Yeah huge WtA fan and this made my day, Black Spiral Apocalypse Cheesecake may have to be tried.


----------



## Rev2010 (Dec 28, 2015)

Not guitar or music related but my wife got me my second and third stainless fermenters (I homebrew beer) after I bought the first one to test upgrading from my plastic fermenters I've used for the past 5 years. Here's a picture without the lids on (air drying after a cleaning and stainless passivation).







Rev.


----------



## lemeker (Dec 28, 2015)

BigBaldIan said:


> Mostly stuff to get my HSV back into working order (new battery, new AC condenser and assorted belts), the obligatory Fallout 4 and this as a leftfield surprise.
> 
> W20 Cookbook - Onyx Path Publishing | Werewolf: The Apocalypse | Werewolf 20 | Werewolf 20th Anniversary | DriveThruRPG.com
> 
> ...




ohhh wow, I used to play this game back in the day. Friends and I tried it when we were looking for something other than Shadowrun.


----------



## Pav (Dec 28, 2015)

I got replacement mounting studs for an OFR. I've needed them for a year and finally, my CS is back to sounding as incredible as it should.


----------



## naw38 (Dec 29, 2015)

Clothes. Some nice shirts, some oversized pink satin boxers. Not a lot, really. But I did buy myself the first volume of the latest Mark Z. Danielewski series. It's insane. I hope it turns out to be haunting as House of Leaves, but even if not, I know it's going to be incredible.


----------



## ihunda (Dec 29, 2015)

A private 1 day guitar construction lesson with a luthier in Petaluma, CA.
Can't wait to be there!


----------



## Murdstone (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## asher (Dec 29, 2015)

That's gorgeous.


----------



## TheStig1214 (Dec 29, 2015)

Update to my previous post:

Wheels came.





They went on the car.





Scout helped.


----------



## jonajon91 (Dec 21, 2016)

Guess it's nearly time to bump this thread again. Lets go 2016 Christmas!


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Dec 21, 2016)

This...

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=317815

...and a matching purple Ibanez AEF30TVS acoustic for my girlfriend


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Dec 21, 2016)

got this 
and this




spruce top




ziricote back and sides <3


----------



## JD27 (Dec 21, 2016)

I gave myself an early gift of Mesa goodness, the Triple Crown. So Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to me!


----------



## Danklin (Dec 21, 2016)

My license suspended if i don't pay off this ticket i owe by the 27th


----------



## endmysuffering (Dec 21, 2016)

KnightBrolaire said:


> got this
> and this
> 
> 
> ...



You win this thread.


----------



## Blytheryn (Dec 21, 2016)

I got an early Christmas gift this year by finding out I have been awarded a nomination to attend the U.S. Air Force Academy. Lots of work until I am offered an appointment, but so far so good. Couldn't have asked for a better present from anyone.


----------



## lemeker (Dec 21, 2016)

My stuff kinda showed up early, so I won't "really' have anything to open on x-mas day. 

I took advantage of the Black Friday deal for Superior Drummer. I also got the Drum Riffs midi pack as well. 

I wasn't expecting this to show up till about now but yeah, Go Cubs!!!


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Dec 21, 2016)

I got an iPhone 7 as an early Christmas present. The battery in my S5 was dying _fast,_ so I am very grateful.


----------



## MFB (Dec 24, 2016)

We started our Christmases yesterday around these parts, with what we call our "Cousin's Christmas" where the whole family gets together and all the younger kids do their secret Santa. 

I had my stepbrother, and given his change in life choices, I gave him the most appropriate gift I could think of: a bong. I also gave him the option to open it publicly or privately, and he chose public. Naturally the older folks didn't really know what it was, so we told them it was a vase for flowers, and every one of us was howling with laughter. Got a new travel mug for myself, and a pillowcase (plus pillow!)

Swapped gift with the bestfriend today as well (the one who I recently told I had a major crush on for years, etc). We've been talking since and everything is still fine, but she was surprised I got her more stuff on top of the game I took her to last week; nothing major, just the new Gambino/Weeknd CD's. She snagged me a pretty gnarly B's long sleeve shirt since I never seem to wear any Bruins gear when we go to the games, and some Star Wars socks.

Who knows what tomorrow will bring.


----------



## myrtorp (Dec 24, 2016)

Im so curled or what is the word?
My father is so generous and has no problem with the funds. If i want a Kemper he will buy it, or a Prestige Ibanez sure. I feel bad about that, i dont think I earned it. He Just want me and my bro to feel good since he affords it, still makes me feel like an asshole.
He just want to gift me something nice. 

Then again i feel like i want to earn it by working for it myself u know!?


----------



## MFB (Dec 24, 2016)

Think you're looking for 'torn', never heard 'curled' used like that, but maybe someone else could chime in if it's a regional thing?

In regards to the latter portion, I'm the same way, in that I make good money and can afford all my bills while stashing money aside so that when Christmas comes around; if I want to spoil someone else I can, but I never shell out for myself. And my parents always want to buy me big stuff if I want it, but I never do because I know big things don't really hold much value to me anymore.

If I needed something like a TV or a tablet, I'd just buy it myself because I presumably need it quickly and it'd be an everyday use, so once you get past those - everything else is kind of a convenience item and I don't want them buying something that isn't 100% necessary.


----------



## brutalwizard (Dec 25, 2016)

I got to work for 12 hours straight. It was lit fam.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Dec 25, 2016)

I bought myself a small gift: the book, "A Dog's Heart" by Mikhail Bulgakov. And a christmas package from my parents arrived at my work just after I left on Christmas eve, so I had to go and pick it up. They sent me some of my clothes and some chocolate.

Today, I'm supposed to go and get myself my real gift: a motorcycle. Not sure I'll be able to though, cuz my Chinese is getting pretty good, but still not quite good enough to haggle. A friend is going with me but she's caught up at work, so I'll have to wait and see. It might have to be another day.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Dec 25, 2016)

I bought myself a small gift: the book, "A Dog's Heart" by Mikhail Bulgakov. And a christmas package from my parents arrived at my work just after I left on Christmas eve, so I had to go and pick it up. They sent me some of my clothes and some chocolate.

Today, I'm supposed to go and get myself my real gift: a motorcycle. Not sure I'll be able to though, cuz my Chinese is getting pretty good, but still not quite good enough to haggle. A friend is going with me but she's caught up at work, so I'll have to wait and see. It might have to be another day.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Dec 25, 2016)

Double post... Chinese internet


----------



## MFB (Dec 26, 2016)

MFB said:


> We started our Christmases yesterday around these parts, with what we call our "Cousin's Christmas" where the whole family gets together and all the younger kids do their secret Santa.
> 
> I had my stepbrother, and given his change in life choices, I gave him the most appropriate gift I could think of: a bong. I also gave him the option to open it publicly or privately, and he chose public. Naturally the older folks didn't really know what it was, so we told them it was a vase for flowers, and every one of us was howling with laughter. Got a new travel mug for myself, and a pillowcase (plus pillow!)
> 
> ...



Final day of Christmas:

New B's pullover hoodie
New workout shorts/sweatpants
Shaving kit (cream, balm, brush, etc)
Toiletries (deodorant, toothpaste, toothbrush, etc)
Beef jerky
Hot chocolate
Movie gift cards and cash

Realistically I've got a minimum of $75 to AMCs, and since I've got vacation this week, I'm gonna hit the early shows for like $6 and stretch that .... out


----------



## Asrial (Dec 26, 2016)

I got a new jacket, a coffee table and a stress-induced panic attack the night before. Hope y'all got a great christmas holiday, I got my final undergrad paper due to the 6th of january.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Dec 26, 2016)

Couple gifts - 

Talked to my sister. This would be the first time in over a year... 15+ months maybe... lost track, sadly. Anyway... "life's too short", "damage done", "two way street" and several more cliches later, we're at least trying to communicate. Bittersweet Christmas gift but hey... it's something. 

Didn't respond to my ex which is like a gift to myself from myself lol.... sigh. Feels good to not allow myself to be manipulated. The pain is still there but it's cool that I'm able to manage it. I guess that my heart simply doesn't give a sh!t about her anymore. 

More traditional-type gifts exchanged with friends, fiance, co-workers but it's all just your typical stuff.


----------



## Ebony (Dec 26, 2016)

From my closest ones I got money, a shiny new butchers knife and a sauce thermos.

And as per usual, an assortment of useless junk from relatives who find it boring to give me cash.
The last thing I wished for that wasn't money was a nintendo 64, you'd think they'd gotten the message by now.


----------



## Danukenator (Dec 26, 2016)

Snow tires (w/ studs)! Perhaps not overly exciting but having them makes a world of difference in northern Maine. Very generous as well!


----------



## jonajon91 (Dec 28, 2016)

Got myself a two shoulder guitar strap and a Christmas jumper, also pictured.


----------



## A-Branger (Dec 29, 2016)

got a new surfboard. Wanted one with better specs to my body size, but $$. My parents jsut gave me some money with the "its for you to get the new board  "

which is great!, but Im in a spot where I could use the extra cash for other bills n stuff....... sooo I bought the board of course stupid me. With the excuse of, "the gave me more cash than what the board is worth".... but of course, by the time you add the board+tail pad+leash+cover+fins, it kinda when bit over of what I though

all good, my bud who I do work for, still owes me some money.... and the board is amazing


----------



## MrYakob (Dec 29, 2016)

Girlfriend got me Language Rediscovered on vinyl which is just about my favourite music release ever so I'm pretty stoked on that.

Bought myself a brand new Orange Rockerverb 50 Mk2. I'm really good at picking out presents to myself, I always know just what to get me


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Dec 29, 2016)

MrYakob said:


> I'm really good at picking out presents to myself, I always know just what to get me



Never truer words spoken lol. 

I feel kinda bad b/c I've got so many things to return. I sincerely appreciate the thoughts/ gestures but seriously... no need for a 40lb granite cutting board that won't even fit anywhere in our kitchen. Also no need for a calendar with Bible verses... almost makes me feel like someone thinks that I need cleansed. And owls... yes I dearly love owls but Judas... hootie flannel boxers are really not my thing. Sweetwater gift card?... now we're talkin'! 

Today's my birthday and my fiance did me right! I told her that I need a new Levy's strap, a new Wittner MT-50 metronome, and a Hotone Skyline tremolo pedal. She just smiled and said "Whatever you want!". She's awesome sometimes.


----------



## Randy (Dec 29, 2016)

Rev2010 said:


> Not guitar or music related but my wife got me my second and third stainless fermenters (I homebrew beer) after I bought the first one to test upgrading from my plastic fermenters I've used for the past 5 years. Here's a picture without the lids on (air drying after a cleaning and stainless passivation).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome! I did a little bit of homebrewing beer and switched over to distilling two years ago. I have a couple plastic fermenters I was using, but I'm just using a single glass carboy now.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Dec 29, 2016)

Taurus PT111 Millenium Pro G2


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Dec 29, 2016)

Nice 9mm ^^^. Looks a lot more comfortable and refined than the Millennium that I had some years ago. Nice choice for CC if you are going that route.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Dec 29, 2016)

High Plains Drifter said:


> Nice 9mm ^^^. Looks a lot more comfortable and refined than the Millennium that I had some years ago. Nice choice for CC if you are going that route.



It's super comfy, and a nice transition down in size from my 20+ year old PT100 in .40 S&W, which was getting to be too large of a Concealed Carry Pistol.

Cabela's gave me a great trade in value, nearly 60% of the retail value from 1996, and they have a full on background check section of the Gun area where they are tied in with the FBI system. Having my CCW permit actually sped up the process since I've already had an extensive background check for that.

They've got it set up very cleanly, professionally, thoroughly, and efficiently.

It carries 12+1 and I barely feel the weight of it on me.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Dec 29, 2016)

Reminds me of a Glock 26 but more streamlined. Nice cap at 12+1. Wondering how you feel about that 5lb pull. I heard it breaks pretty far back. I guess really doesn't matter... awesome gun for the money, regardless. 

I've bought and sold at Cabella's... always walked away happy.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Dec 29, 2016)

High Plains Drifter said:


> Reminds me of a Glock 26 but more streamlined. Nice cap at 12+1. Wondering how you feel about that 5lb pull. I heard it breaks pretty far back. I guess really doesn't matter... awesome gun for the money, regardless.
> 
> I've bought and sold at Cabella's... always walked away happy.



Much smoother than the pull on my PT100, just a tad gravelly at the end, but light years better than the old one.

The pull may seem long at first to those used to this kind of action, but coming from the PT100 & it's Baretta styled action, I'm already used to heavy torque, so I think by the time I get through the full range of the squeeze, by the time I get to the end of that pull, the inertia is already well into motion and it doesn't honestly seem like much to me at all.

I liken the difference of the G2 to the PT100 to "Snap" vs "Cha-chunk!"


----------



## maliciousteve (Dec 31, 2016)

From my Wife's cousin  He must like me

I got some other cool things too but that one really surprised me


----------



## pondman (Dec 31, 2016)

Rev2010 said:


> Not guitar or music related but my wife got me my second and third stainless fermenters (I homebrew beer) after I bought the first one to test upgrading from my plastic fermenters I've used for the past 5 years. Here's a picture without the lids on (air drying after a cleaning and stainless passivation).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm an expert on these things. Let me know when its nearly ready and I'll come and test it for you


----------



## p0ke (Jan 2, 2017)

I got a new bed  
I haven't taken any pictures of it as our bedroom's a mess, but it's pretty nice. It's 180cm wide with drawers underneath for storing extra pillows and sheets etc. and it's motorized too.The motor-things are really old and I'm not planning on using those for now - I don't want the kids to know about them, they'll be playing around with the remotes 24/7 if they find out.


----------



## Kwert (Jan 3, 2017)

The downpayment (and monthly instalment assistance) on this beauty was my Christmas (and probably several birthday/following Christmases) gift.

Cello made in 1924 by Amedee Dieudonne in Mirecourt, France.


----------

